# Future Of Xbox



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you ever think this will be released


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Natal is ready for release this christmas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

i could see me putting my foot clean through a few tv's :lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks a very exciting prospect, I love my xbox and maybe this will take some of them important Wii sales.

Any news on the sale price?


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I want one, I want one, I want one NOWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i know someone who's testing one. very glitchy at the mo but as said, will be out for xmas.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

problem is the space needed, but very cool idea if it works smoothly


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I read they reckon this will mean the 360 will last until AT LEAST 2015. So the original xbox lasted 2-3 years before being replaced and the 360 will have lasted 10. If it can keep up with the games, that's pretty impressive


----------

